# Easy Raven Guard Scheme?



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anybody tell me an easy Raven Guard scheme? i really think they're cool, and as I am new to the hobby I want an easy scheme to get my army painted quickly.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

First off, welcome to the site!

Secondly, your best bet for asking on paint scheme advice would be to post in our painting forums, as they get a bit more visability than up here.

I'd offer to help, but I'm admittedly much more into the fluff side of the hobby 

Good luck!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forums. Like Boc said best place for painting advice is the painting sections, you could always google raven guard for pics and such too. Cool chapter, good choice, can't wait to see some of your models once you work out your scheme and get started on them.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

assemble everything but the shoulder pads, keep them seperate and on the sprue. prime the figures in chaos black, drybursh chaos black, wash with a sepia, highlight the edges with codex grey. prime the shoulder pads in skull white, drybursh with skull white, highlight with space wolves grey, paint the raised edges chaos black.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm painting Raven Guard at the moment. For the black, if you have the old colours, you'll want to do an initial highlight with 50:50 Chaos Black:Codex Grey on all edges, followed up with Pure Codex Grey on the highest edges. 

For White (If you're doing veterans) paint this as you're doing the highlights. Use the first highlight mix to cover any area you wish to paint white. Then paint this entire area codex grey. Then paint a few thin layers of skull white over the codex grey, but don't paint it in the recesses. This keeps the detail for the white as white cannot be highlighted. On a similar note, I have a few Raven Guard veteran models (Forge World coversions) which I might be selling due to loss of interest on my part. Would you be interested? PM me if you are.


----------



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Silens said:


> I'm painting Raven Guard at the moment. For the black, if you have the old colours, you'll want to do an initial highlight with 50:50 Chaos Black:Codex Grey on all edges, followed up with Pure Codex Grey on the highest edges.
> 
> For White (If you're doing veterans) paint this as you're doing the highlights. Use the first highlight mix to cover any area you wish to paint white. Then paint this entire area codex grey. Then paint a few thin layers of skull white over the codex grey, but don't paint it in the recesses. This keeps the detail for the white as white cannot be highlighted. On a similar note, I have a few Raven Guard veteran models (Forge World coversions) which I might be selling due to loss of interest on my part. Would you be interested? PM me if you are.


Thanks to all of you! This seems the simplest as I am just a beginner, so I will use Silens's advice on this one.

I'll think about the Forge World conversions. I'll start painting first and run it by ear, just want to get my feet wet.


----------



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

BTW, would the new highlight colors be dawnstone and administratum grey?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

If you look on the website, in the Paints and Tools section on the menu (Over to the left) is the conversion table (Probably in the paints mini-menu) which tells you all this stuff.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Raven Guard are my main marine army, and I go like this:

1. Spray black
2. Paint boltgun metal bits (weapons mainly, also vents etc) and wash them black when they're dry
3. Paint right shoulderpad and left kneepad in the correct foundation (base) colour for that squad type (Red/Green/Yellow for Assault/Tactical/Devastator respectively)
4. Paint the shoulderpad/knee with the correct layer paint (red/green/yellow)
5. Paint eyes, purity seals, piping, cables, books and other details including any white areas (two thin coats of the foundation (base) white should do the trick)
6. Base them however you like
7. Tidy everything up with black so it's nice and neat
8. Add transfers - tactical arrows, assault crosses and dev ^ shapes on the right pad, and raven guard symbols on the left. You can either buy the Raven Guard sheets from GW (and I'd get at least 4 sheets if you do) or you can make your own with decal paper and acrylic spray - check bolterandchainsword.com for the decal patterns
9. Job done.

I'd only bother highlighting characters and elite units. Vehicles are the same as above, but drybrush the entire thing very lightly with boltgun metal/leadbelcher to pick out the rivets and edges.


----------



## lordandre3 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks to all of you! One more thing I should have mentioned is that I am starting off with the black reach set. The marines do not come with separate shoulder pads so it might be a bit more difficult. Here's the scheme I plan to use:

Undercoat chaos black

Go over white areas (aquila, shoulder pads) with 50:50 chaos black codex grey

go over white areas with codex grey

drybush/go over white areas in white

wash white areas with badab black

sounds good?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

If you're using old paints then you can get a good white in two coats by using Astronomican Grey followed by a 50/50 Astronomican Grey/Skull White mix, which looks white to the naked eye and covers well.

Washing white with black can be iffy unless you water the black down - I would recommend instead just leaving black lines in the recesses, stopping the grey/white half a millimeter before you reach the end of the area, something like the terminator in the picture below. It's easier to stop the white than it is to go back and paint in all the black lines.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The thick black in the recesses look more like a drawing to me and aren't as aesthetically pleasing. The technique I provided for white meant that Codex Grey was present in the recesses rather than such a harsh opposite to the white.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I am a raven guard player (sitting on over 13,000 pts worth) and I have a very simple way to paint.

1: i use the kylon ultra flat black spray paint for my base and main color. 
2: since i go by the IA version of raven guard (with my own twist) i paint the right should pad trim with green for tacs, red for assaults, and yellow for devs. I also add white for the trim on the left shoulder pad and aguila.
3: dry brush weapons and the entire model with boltgun metal for a worn look
4: paint the lenses in red on the helmet.
5: for vets, I use a white wash I made using 50:50 water and skull white. I like the look of the white not being completely solid and very thin where you can still see the darker base under it. 

This is just how I do it, adding my 2 cents in


----------

